# Weekly Competition 2017-48



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2
1. *F' U F2 U R2 U' R2 U F' U'
*2. *F2 R' U2 R F' U2 F' U'
*3. *R' F U' F2 U F2 R' F R
*4. *F' U F U F' R U'
*5. *F R' F R2 U' R2 F' R'

*3x3x3
1. *B2 L F2 R L' D R U' B D F2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 B2 D2 B2
*2. *D L' F R' F' B2 U' F2 B R' B L2 B' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2
*3. *U F D' R' F' B' R' F' B2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 F2
*4. *D2 B2 L2 B' R2 F U2 B2 U2 F D' R' U L B2 D2 R' B2 D' F L'
*5. *F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 L B2 R' B' R U2 F' D R' F U2 R

*4x4x4
1. *F' R2 Uw' L' R D U' B2 D' Fw D L U Fw L Uw Rw' R2 D' U2 B' D' U2 R2 F' Rw B R' Fw L' D' F D' F' R U' L' R' B' Fw
*2. *D' Fw2 F L Fw R' B' L' B Fw' Uw Rw D2 Uw2 Fw Uw L2 Uw' Rw2 Fw D' Uw' L2 R B' Uw' U' L2 Fw2 R' D R' Uw' Fw' R' Uw2 U L U' L'
*3. *Fw R U' L' Rw U2 B2 F' Uw U2 B' U2 Fw' F' L' U L' Fw R D2 Fw Rw' D' U2 B2 R2 F Uw2 Rw' D' Uw' Rw D2 B2 D2 B' F2 Uw' F2 Rw2
*4. *F' R B' Fw' D2 L' R B2 Uw L' Rw R Uw' Rw' Fw L' Fw' Rw U2 F2 Rw' B2 U L F' Uw2 U' L Rw2 Fw2 U2 L F L2 B2 R B2 U Rw2 D'
*5. *Fw2 L2 F' Uw' F' Uw' U2 Fw2 U B2 R' B Fw D2 Fw' U Fw2 F L2 Rw2 R D2 B' Rw' F U2 Fw2 F L2 Uw U2 Fw' D2 B2 Fw' F Rw U' B' F2

*5x5x5
1. *Fw' Dw' Uw L' B2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw' R2 Uw' F' L' Fw2 F2 Dw2 U R Fw' Dw Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw Rw' Uw' B R2 U Rw R2 Uw2 R' Bw' Lw2 F2 Rw D Fw Rw Dw L' Dw' F' Lw F2 Rw R U' Bw' L2 B' F Dw2 Lw2 Uw' R Fw L' Rw' F
*2. *L2 U R2 D Fw U Bw2 Fw2 F' D2 R2 Fw' D Uw' Lw' Dw Uw2 U2 B' Bw' F2 D2 Dw2 F' Uw2 Bw2 D Uw' Lw Uw U' B Dw2 F2 U' B' D Dw Uw2 U2 F' U L' B F' Lw' Rw' D Dw Uw L Lw Rw R' Bw' Lw Rw2 R' U' Fw'
*3. *Lw D' Lw2 Fw Rw B2 Rw' B' F D2 L B2 Bw' Dw' Fw' F2 Dw2 Rw2 B' Bw Fw F' Lw' Fw F Lw' U' B' R D B Uw2 B2 Lw D' F2 R' Fw2 F2 D Lw2 Bw' Fw2 F Rw' B2 Fw2 Dw Uw Rw2 Fw' Lw2 D2 L' Lw2 Dw U' Lw Fw2 R'
*4. *Dw2 B2 F2 Uw' R2 F2 Dw2 Lw' D Uw2 Lw' Rw' Uw U' Bw' Lw F' Uw2 U' Bw' Lw' D Uw F2 L' R2 Bw' Fw D2 Lw' F Dw' R2 F U' B2 Bw Dw2 B Fw D2 Lw D' Dw' Bw' U2 Lw' Fw2 L2 Uw Lw F Rw2 U' B' R2 D' Dw' Uw' L'
*5. *Uw' Bw' Fw' F U B' Dw' L2 F' Uw' U R2 Uw2 Lw' Rw2 B2 Uw2 U' L2 Bw' F' Rw Fw2 F' L Dw2 Rw Uw Lw U2 L B F2 Rw F2 Lw B' L2 Lw' R2 Bw2 R2 B' L2 B' Dw B' Rw D' L2 D Fw F L Fw' R' F' U' Lw' Fw

*6x6x6
1. *2R2 B 2F F U2 2L 2D2 3U U' 2B' L2 3U2 2B 2U' U' 2L' B2 3R R' B2 3F2 2R' 2B D2 B2 R2 F2 2U2 R2 2U2 2B 3F2 F D' 2D' 3U' 2U2 2L R' F' L' 2B2 F' 2U L2 2F' 2D' 2L' D R2 D' B2 2L' 2F 2R' 2F' 3U2 L 2L2 2R2 2D B 2F2 3R' R' 3U2 U L' 3U' 2U'
*2. *2R' B2 3R' B' D U' 2R2 U B' 2U' B' 3F U' 3R 2D 3U L B U2 L 2R' R 3F 2L2 D' L2 2F' 2U U2 2L' R 2U 2B' 2R D B' 2L' 3F' D' 3F' F 2U' R' B' 2F2 F R 2D2 B 2F' D' 2D2 3F 3U 2R 3U L2 2B 3F2 D2 2F2 L F 2R R2 2D 3F2 2F2 D' 2B'
*3. *B 3R 2U' 2L' R 3F' U2 3R B' 2B 2R' F D' 2L' R2 B2 R2 U 2L2 2U' 2B 3F2 F2 3U 2B 3F' L 3F2 D2 2D' 2L' U' B2 L B 2F F2 2U' L U 2B' 2F F' L 2D 3F' 3U 2R' F' 3U2 R 2U2 2B2 2U2 2L' 2U 2L2 2B' 3F 2L2 2B2 2U2 U' 2L' 3R' 3U' 2U' L' 3F 2D
*4. *R D2 R2 2D' 2U 2B L' 2R' B' F 2U U B 2B 2D L 2D2 U B' 2B' D2 U2 2R2 2F D U' B 3U L 3F L 2U' F2 2R' B' 2L 2U' U L D' 2R2 D 2D' 3U B D U2 B L2 B2 F' 2L' 3R2 D2 R' B' 2B 2R F 2D' B R B 2L2 2B' 3F R2 2B 2R' F2
*5. *3U U' B 3R2 D2 B 2F2 F2 2U U2 2B 3R' 3U' B' 3F2 F2 U2 3R2 2R' 2B' D' 3U R' 2U2 R' 2F 2L 3F' R F R2 2U' U' 2F2 2R 3U' 3F' 2L2 2R 2D' R2 2U' 3R 2R2 D' 3U2 B' F2 R' 2U U 3R' 2R2 2B' D' 3R' 3U' 3F2 L R 2U' 2L' 3F2 R' U' B 3F F 2R D

*7x7x7
1. *2L2 3B 2F 2U2 B' 2F2 2R2 R 2B D 2U2 3R 2F2 L 3R' R2 B' R' 3D 3U2 L' 3D 3U2 3B2 3F' 2F2 3L2 2R' 3D 2U2 L2 F 2D' 3L 3F2 D' 3D2 3U' 3L' D' 2D' 3D 3L 3U' 3R' 3D2 R' 3D' 3R R B 2D U2 2R 2B F2 2U2 L2 3U2 2L2 2B2 L2 2L 3L D2 3R' 3B' 3F2 3U' 3F U2 L2 2U L2 D 3L 2R2 3B2 3U2 2L2 3U L' R 2D' 3D2 2F' 3U2 3F' F L 3U 2U' 3R2 B' 2F2 U 3L 2F U 2R'
*2. *3L2 3R 2B' 3L2 2U2 U 3F 2U 3L2 B' 3B' 3U 2R2 3B 3F' 2U' 2B R' D2 2D' 3F 2F2 U' L' U' 3R' 2D2 3D2 U' R' 2D2 3U L 2U 2B2 2F D 3L' D' 2B 2L2 D' 3R2 2D' 3U2 3L' 2F' 3R2 3B2 2R2 2U' 3F2 3L2 2R2 3F2 2R' 2B2 3B2 3F2 2F2 2D' 3U 2B2 3R2 B2 2F U 2F2 3R' R' B' U2 F L2 3R' F2 L U 2F 3R R 3B 3F2 2F' 2D2 L' 3L' F' 3D' U 3F 2U2 L' 3R2 3D' F' D' B2 2B2 F2
*3. *3F' 2R2 B' 2B2 3D' L2 3L' 2R' 2B2 3D2 B 2B' F 3U' 2U 2R D' 3D B2 2R2 3F2 R2 2B 3U 2L2 3B2 3U' 3L 3F2 2R' R' 3U 3B2 R' 2F2 L2 2D 2R F2 3D2 L 2R 2F2 D' 3U 2U' U' R' 3U2 2B 2F2 R' F2 3D 3B2 3R' 2R 3B' 3D 2R' 3F D 3D2 U' 3L' B 3B 3F 2F 2D2 3U' 2B F2 3U2 2F2 2R2 3F D' 2L' 3D 2U2 3R' R 2U F' 3D2 2U 2L R D2 R 2B2 L 3R 3B 2D 2F' D2 3D2 B'
*4. *2D 3R' 3D L2 2U L 2L' 3R 2R D 3D' 2U' B 2D 3B 2U' 2F2 3R' 3D2 F' L2 3R D2 2D 2F 2D U2 L' 2L' 3R2 2B 3R 2R' 2B' 2R' 3D U 3R' 2R' R2 D 2U' L 3L R' 2F 3U2 2U' U2 B' 2B 3B2 L2 2L 3R2 2D 2B' D2 3F' 3D' 3F 2L' D2 2D 3B' 3F D 2D L 2B 2R' F2 3D' 2B2 D 3U 2B2 F 3R' 2R' 2B D' L' 3R2 3U' U2 L 2F2 3R 3F2 3D 2B' 3B' R' 2D L 2F' 3R' B' L'
*5. *3B2 F2 U 3L 2D2 3D2 2L' D2 L2 3R 2D' 2B 3F' 3L 2F' 2U 3F2 L2 2L' D2 U 2L2 2R' R2 U' 3F' 3U2 2L2 3L' 3R 2R2 2B 3F' 3L2 3B2 U2 2B2 3L 3D2 3U2 2U' F' U' L' 2L' 3L' R2 2B 2R' R 3F2 L' R 2D' 3D' B2 2F' L2 R2 3D' 3B2 F2 2D B' 3F2 2F2 2U 2B2 F2 3L R' B' 3B2 2D' 3U' L' 2L R' 2D2 B2 3B' 3F2 R D2 2B' F 3U2 2B2 3U L' B' 2L2 2R 2U2 2L 2R2 3F' L' 2B 2L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' F' U2 F2 R F' R2 U2 F2
*2. *R2 F2 R' U2 R' F U R F2 U2
*3. *U2 R2 F' U' R' U F2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R' D F2 U2 R2 D2 B' D' R2 F B L2 D' F L B F D2 U' R' Fw Uw'
*2. *L2 B' U B L F' B2 D L' B R' L D U B2 R2 D B' L B Rw' Uw2
*3. *D' L D2 B U2 D' L R F B D2 U R2 D F' B' U R F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw2 R' D2 Uw2 F L2 U' B Fw2 Rw2 F2 U' R Fw Rw D2 L2 Rw2 B2 D2 L Uw2 R Uw2 B F2 D2 Rw F2 U L' Rw B2 Fw Rw2 D2 U2 Rw2 D Rw
*2. *Uw2 B D Rw Fw2 F' L2 B2 U' B' U' L' Fw' L' F D2 F' Rw F L2 R2 B' Rw F2 Rw D2 U' R' B L Fw2 L' F2 Rw Fw D B2 U Fw' F2
*3. *D2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D U' B2 U2 B2 D2 Uw2 R Uw L2 Rw' Fw2 D' Rw2 F' L2 R2 B' Fw Rw' U2 Rw' F' L2 R D2 U' B F R2 Uw' L' Fw' D Uw2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Uw' Lw2 R' D U2 Rw Bw2 Lw2 Bw' F2 L' Rw2 U' Rw2 B2 D2 Rw' Bw Rw Bw' D Rw' D2 B2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 Lw Uw L2 Lw' Rw D2 Uw F' U2 Bw R' Bw2 Lw Uw Fw' Rw' F R' D2 Bw2 U' F2 Rw' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 Dw B' Bw2 Fw' F'
*2. *B Fw2 Dw' R2 Dw2 F' Dw Lw B Fw2 D' R' D Rw B U' B' Fw2 Dw Lw2 R2 Bw L' Bw' Dw F L' Rw Dw' U2 Rw2 Uw U' L Lw2 Rw' D2 R Fw2 Uw Lw2 Rw Bw2 F2 U' R2 B' Bw Rw2 B' F' D' Fw F Uw' Bw Lw' Fw2 R U2
*3. *R' B' Dw L' D' R' U' Rw D' Fw' Rw2 Dw2 R2 Bw L2 D2 Dw2 Fw2 F2 D2 L Rw' R F L2 Bw' F U2 L Dw2 U2 F D F2 U2 B' D2 R' Uw' Fw L2 Fw2 L Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 Bw' L2 Rw2 Uw' F L Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *U 2R' 2D2 2U' 2L 3U' U B' 2D F' U R2 B' R' D 2U U2 3R 2D' 2B' 2R D2 R 2U2 2R2 2U2 2R2 D 3R' 2D2 F2 3U2 U2 L D 2D' 3U2 U2 2R 2U2 L2 3F' 3U' B' L2 R2 2D 2U 2B2 3U' 2R2 B2 2B2 L D2 2B' R' 3U2 3R' 2B2 3F 2F' R' 2B2 L' 2L 2D' 2U' L 3U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3B2 2L' 2B 3B2 3R2 3B U2 L2 2L2 3L2 2R2 B2 3B2 2L2 2R 2B L 2L' 2B2 2R F 2L2 2D2 3R 3D2 B R' F' 2U2 B F' 3L D' 3B' R' B' 2L R' 3U2 2R2 B' D2 3D2 3U' 2U' U2 2F U' 2R' B' 3R2 3D 2U2 3R' 2D' 3U 2U' 3F' 2F' 3U R 2B L2 2U U 2L2 3D 3U' 3B L' 3F 2F2 R 3D2 B' 2U' L2 3L D U' 2B2 2F 2R2 B' F' 2D2 2B2 3B 2D2 3U L 2U' L B2 D' 2R 2D' 3B2 3F F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D2 F' L' F D2 F' L B2 D' L R' B D2 U2 B' F' L' B' D F' Rw' Uw
*2. *R' D L' U' F2 U F' L D U2 R U D' L B F L' F D' R' D Fw' Uw'
*3. *U' D' R F' B2 R L' D L R D2 R B2 F' R L2 F2 D2 L' U2 B Rw' Uw'
*4. *L F' U' R2 D2 R' U B' R' F' L' F' U2 F' U' B' U' F' U2 R' D' Fw' Uw
*5. *B2 D' F' D U2 B2 D L2 D' F B' D2 R2 L' U L2 U D B' Rw' Uw
*6. *R2 D' B2 U' B F2 R' F2 D L2 D L F2 R' L B L' R' B2 L Fw Uw2
*7. *R2 L2 B' L2 B2 L2 R B' U' D2 R' B' U2 D2 L2 D2 F L F2 D' Rw' Uw2
*8. *L' B2 U2 R' F2 R' L' U2 R' B' R L2 B L R F' B2 L2 U' D' B Rw2 Uw
*9. *R2 B R2 B2 D' R' L2 B' D L' R' D L B' L F' B' U' D' B2 Rw Uw2
*10. *L' R D2 R' D2 U2 F' D R' F B' R' F2 L2 F D L R2 D2 B Rw2 Uw
*11. *B L2 D U L2 D' R2 D' R2 B F' R F' D2 F D2 B F D' U F2 Rw' Uw'
*12. *B2 F2 R L' U2 B' L U R2 U' B D2 B2 R' L F' R' F R D' Fw Uw2
*13. *F2 R D' U L B' U B2 U F2 B' U L R D' R B2 D2 L' Fw' Uw
*14. *U2 R2 U B L U' R U L B R2 F2 B U2 F U D F B L Fw Uw'
*15. *U B D F L2 U B' L' F R L D U R2 L F2 B2 L' D2 L2 R' Fw' Uw
*16. *R L2 U2 L R2 F' R D F U' L' F' U' B F' D2 L2 B' U' B2 U Rw'
*17. *U2 D' R L' B U R B2 F D L R' B' F' R F2 B' D' L' Fw' Uw'
*18. *D' R' L' U2 R' L' U R F2 R' D' R' U2 F L B2 D' R B F2 Rw' Uw
*19. *R D U L D F' D L' B' D L2 D R2 D2 U' L2 U' D' F' D' Fw' Uw'
*20. *U2 L' D2 R' F' L B' U F' R' B' L2 D' U' R D L2 U2 R2 F Uw
*21. *U' F L2 F B' D R' B D R2 U' D2 R F U R2 B U B U' L2 Fw Uw'
*22. *R2 D2 R2 B' F' R2 F' L' B' R F2 R2 L B' F D2 R D2 B' U Rw
*23. *L' F' B2 R L2 D U L2 B L2 F R2 F2 B' D F2 L2 B F2 Rw Uw
*24. *F' U F' R' B L' R' U2 D2 F B2 L F2 L2 D2 F D2 L B' Rw Uw
*25. *F' B L' B L U L D' B R L B2 R' L B2 F R2 D F' U Fw
*26. *D2 F L' R2 F' D' L' F2 L B2 R' D2 B' R2 D2 R' D B' L' D' Fw' Uw
*27. *F D' L2 B L' B2 U D2 B2 D2 U' B2 D2 F' D' R F' L2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*28. *B F L' U' B2 F D' U2 L' R F' L D U2 L B' D U L' Fw' Uw2
*29. *F2 D U F D' R F2 D L2 U' D2 F' U' B F D B2 L' B' Rw
*30. *B L2 B F L U' D' L' F' U2 F D L U2 D2 B2 U D' L' B U' Rw' Uw'
*31. *R B L' D' L2 R2 D' U2 R' F2 L F' B2 R' B' D L' U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*32. *R L' F L F U2 F2 R F2 R' U' F L' B2 D F' U' D F2 Rw2 Uw'
*33. *D F2 U D B2 F' D B' D' R' F' L' R D' R2 B2 F2 L U2 L F2 Rw2 Uw2
*34. *U F2 U2 D L2 R F' R F2 D' U R L' D F2 L' R2 B2 F' U Rw Uw
*35. *R' F2 U B2 U B2 F U B U L' B2 U2 R U2 L D2 B R L' Fw' Uw2
*36. *D U B2 R' B L' F R F2 D2 B' U' R F' R2 F U L2 D' B D Fw' Uw2
*37. *U2 B2 U' B2 R' B' F' R2 U L2 B2 F2 R' B' R2 F' D' B F' L R Fw Uw'
*38. *F2 R U' F2 L U2 D2 R D2 U' L' F' D R U2 D2 B' U2 D L2 D' Rw Uw
*39. *R' B2 F2 D' U F2 B' U R L' B D' L2 R' F' U' L' B U2 L' R Fw' Uw'
*40. *L R' D2 U2 B U' B R' U' R' D U R2 B' U' F' R' F L2 B2 D Rw2 Uw
*41. *D' B2 F U2 B L R' F' B2 D' U2 F2 R F' U2 D B' U' L' B2 F2 Rw Uw
*42. *R2 L2 D2 F R U' D R' B R2 D L2 B2 F' R D2 L' B' R2 D2 L' Fw Uw'
*43. *B2 U' R U' D' F B U D R U2 B U2 L' R' U' R F' B' D L2 Fw Uw'
*44. *U2 L2 U2 D B R U' B L R F' D' R2 B2 R' D2 R L' F' Rw2 Uw'
*45. *D' L B F2 D' L2 F' B2 D' F B2 U B' F' R2 D L U' D' L F Rw2 Uw2
*46. *D U2 R' U F D2 R' L U R F' B' U B2 U D2 F' B2 L2 R Fw Uw'
*47. *D2 U2 L2 F2 U' B' F2 U L2 R B U2 B L' U2 R D2 F' U2 Fw' Uw'
*48. *R' B F2 D2 F D U2 L2 U2 L U' R U D B' U D' L' U D2 Fw' Uw'
*49. *D2 U' L R' F' L2 R' F R U2 L U2 F D' F U F R B2 R U2 Rw Uw2
*50. *L' R U2 R2 B2 D' L' D' L U D2 R F2 D2 R D U' R2 F2 R2 L Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F2 U2 R B2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 R' D L F' D' U' R' U2 B F
*2. *F' L U' R' U2 D R2 L2 F' L B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 D B2 D2 F2
*3. *U' L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D' U F2 L' U2 B D R B D' L2 D2 U
*4. *L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R' B2 D' R2 F' U' L2 B2 D' F'
*5. *L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 F' R' B' F2 R' F2 L2 R' F' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B2 U' L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' U F' R2 D2 B F' R'
*2. *F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D U R2 F2 U2 B' L' R2 U' R' U2 R D U2 L'
*3. *L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L D' F R' B2 L' B2 R2 D F'
*4. *F2 D F2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U' F' U B U2 B U2 R' D L2 R'
*5. *F' L2 D2 F' R F L2 D' R D2 L' B2 R F2 R' U2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R2 U' L B2 L F' U2 F D2 R B R2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 D2 L2
*2. *L F2 D2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 R F' U2 L D' F U R' B2 U F
*3. *R' L B2 R' F B R' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' L2 B D2 F' L2 U2
*4. *R' F2 R F2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 L2 R' F D' L' B' F2 R' B' L' D2 F2
*5. *R D F2 D' R U D B2 R' L2 B' D2 L2 B D2 F L2 F' D2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' R' F2 L' B2 F L2 U L D B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U2 R' U2 R F' U' F R2
*3. *D' R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B' U B2 R' D R2 F U B2 L'
*4. *L' Rw R F' L' B R' Fw2 F' U2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L Fw2 L Rw F' Rw2 B' Fw' R2 B' F' Rw2 R' D L2 B Rw Uw2 Rw2 Fw Uw' B' F2 Rw U2 R'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' F' U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2
*3. *B2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' L U' R B' U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U'
*4. *D B F2 L2 Uw U' L2 Rw2 R Uw2 F Rw' B' R Uw2 B' R' F' Uw2 U Fw' L Rw2 B Rw Uw Fw R' Fw2 Rw' R' D' R' Fw Rw2 R2 Fw L' D' Fw2
*5. *Dw Lw2 D' B' Fw' Lw D Bw Fw2 R2 Uw2 Bw U R2 U' B' Fw D' Dw' Fw F' Uw2 Bw' L' Bw U Rw2 D L Bw' Fw F2 D2 U F2 L' D Rw Bw2 D2 Uw2 U' R2 Dw' B2 Fw F2 Uw R' U2 B' Bw Lw B2 Dw' Uw U B' F' D

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R U' F' U F2 R' U R U
*3. *U2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F' R B U B' L' B D' B' U
*4. *Fw' F' D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw D2 L2 Uw' L' Rw2 R2 F2 D2 B Fw L2 R' Fw' L' B2 Fw' F2 Uw U' B2 Fw F L' Rw2 D2 Fw L2 Uw B F L U' Fw L
*5. *Bw Fw2 Rw' U Lw' Rw D2 L' Bw2 Rw Fw D2 Bw' Dw Uw F2 L' U' R Fw' Lw2 Dw2 U' Lw' D2 B Fw2 Rw2 R2 B2 Bw2 D' B' R Bw F' L Uw Bw D' Lw' Dw' Fw' D L B D Dw2 U Bw Lw R' Bw L B Rw2 Fw2 Rw D2 U
*6. *L 3U2 2L2 3F2 U' B F2 3U B2 2B' L' D' 3U' 3R 3U 2U2 3F' 2U2 B D' 2U' F' 2L2 R2 U' B 3U F' 2U 2F 2D2 3U2 2U B 3F2 2D' 3F2 L2 D2 2D2 2U' 3F L B 2B' F2 2U' 3R 2R 2B' 3F2 2L 2F2 L2 2L' U2 L2 U2 B2 F' U2 F' 2L2 3R' 2R' B' U R D 3F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' R' U2 F R' U R2 U F'
*3. *F2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' B D B' D' F L' F2 R U R'
*4. *Uw' Fw' U2 R' Fw2 L Rw' U' B D' U2 L' Rw' F D2 L' F' U Rw F2 L D Rw' U Fw2 F' D2 U Fw F2 D' Uw2 U B' U L Rw2 D U Rw'
*5. *B' Fw' Lw2 U' L Rw Fw2 Uw U' Bw U' Fw Lw' Rw2 Fw R2 B Uw' L2 Uw2 L' Lw2 Fw2 D2 B U2 Lw2 Bw' Rw' R Fw Uw2 L' R Uw' F2 R2 U' L2 Lw' Rw F Uw F D' L' F Uw Fw Rw Dw' B2 R2 U' Rw' B' D' U2 Bw2 Rw2
*6. *2U' 3F' D2 2D2 3U' L2 2B 3U2 2F' 3R' 2F F' L F 2L D2 3F2 3U' B 3R' B2 2L 3R 2R' B' L 2U2 U' 2B 2D2 2U' 3F2 2F2 F' U2 B' 2D 3R' F2 D2 F 2D2 F' L' 2L' 2D 2L2 2R B' 2B 2D 3U' 3R2 B 3R' 2F F 2U' R2 2B2 2F 2U2 F2 3U' R' B' 3U2 U 2B' 2R'
*7. *3D' 2L 2D 2B2 2F' F' 3D2 2R' 3B' 3R D2 3D 3U2 2U2 2L B 3B' 2F D 3D2 2R R 2F 3D2 B 2U' F2 2D2 3F D2 2B 2F2 2U2 2R 3F2 F' 3U' 2F' D' 3B L 3L 3R2 R B2 2D2 3D 2U' 2L' 2F' 2U' 2B L2 3D2 2B 3R D B 3D' L2 2B2 3F F L' 2L B' 3D2 2B' 3D2 2L F 3D2 2U' 2B2 2L2 3U2 3R B 3L' 3B2 3F L' 2L' 2R' F 3R B2 2F' 2U2 3B2 2L R2 U2 L U 2L2 3F2 F2 U' L

*Clock
1. *UR4- DR4- DL5- UL5+ U4+ R0+ D3+ L2- ALL2- y2 U2+ R2- D0+ L4- ALL3- UR DR DL UL
*2. *UR1- DR0+ DL2+ UL1- U0+ R2- D6+ L4- ALL1+ y2 U4+ R1- D6+ L2- ALL1- UL
*3. *UR1- DR2- DL4- UL3- U6+ R3+ D3- L2- ALL3- y2 U4+ R1+ D4+ L1- ALL4+ UR DL UL
*4. *UR2+ DR6+ DL3+ UL5+ U0+ R1+ D0+ L5+ ALL2- y2 U1+ R2- D1- L4- ALL4- DR DL UL
*5. *UR3+ DR1+ DL4- UL0+ U2+ R2+ D2+ L5- ALL5- y2 U2- R0+ D4+ L3+ ALL1-

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *B L' R' L' B L' R U' l r u
*2. *U' R L B' U R' L U' B' r' u'
*3. *L R L' B R' U L B' r b u'
*4. *U' R U' L' R U' L' U R b
*5. *L U' R' L B U L' R' l

*Square-1
1. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (6, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1)
*2. *(-2, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 5)
*3. *(3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (1, -4)
*4. *(3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (4, 0) / (4, 0)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 0) / (0, 1) / (-4, 5)

*Skewb
1. *R L R' U L B' U' L' R' B' U'
*2. *R' L B' L' R' L' U' L' R' B' U'
*3. *U' R' L U' B' U B U R' B' U'
*4. *R B L B' R' L U R U B' U'
*5. *R' B' U' L' R U' L R U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *F U F R2 F R2 F' U F'
*3. *B2 L' D2 R' U2 L' R2 B2 R' D2 B' D2 F L2 R' U' F L D B R2
*4. *Uw' Fw L2 D2 Uw' Rw2 D L2 U B' F' Uw U2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 Rw D2 U R B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' Fw2 R B' L Uw' Rw B L2 Rw Fw L' F D2
*5. *Bw' Lw2 Fw Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 F Uw R2 B2 F Dw' B' Rw2 Fw2 D' F' D' R' Fw D Uw U' Fw2 Dw F' L2 R' Bw F2 U Fw2 Dw' F2 L' Bw2 Fw' Rw U Lw Fw R B Rw R' Bw2 L' Dw' Uw2 F2 Lw B2 Bw F'
*OH. *U2 D2 R D' R2 B U2 F R2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2
*Clock. *UR2- DR3- DL3+ UL5+ U4- R3+ D1- L1- ALL2- y2 U4+ R2- D5+ L0+ ALL3- UR DL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U R' L' U L B L B l' r' u'
*Skewb. *R' L' U' R' U' R' U L' R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, 2) / (-2, 4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (2, -5)


----------



## CubingRF (Nov 28, 2017)

*3x3: *(28.29), (23.85), 26.12, 24.59, 27.45 = *26.05*
finally be able to sub-30 in competition
*2x2:* (8.24), 8.63, (9.67), 8.43, 8.24 = *8.43*
there's two same time in this solve, so I'm just taking out one


----------



## Irfzwan (Nov 28, 2017)

*2x2*: 9.56, (10.24), 7.52, (7.23), 7.85 =* 8.31*


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 28, 2017)

*3x3x3*: 25.04, (22.60), 28.53, (1:13.09), 25.72 = *26.43* PB Ao5!
*6x6x6*: 5:04.38+, 4:43.17, (5:19.90), 4:41.65, (4:37.71) = *4:49.73* Beat by PB single by 28.99 seconds with a 3:54.70 while warming up.
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *10:30.63*; 9.33, 32.41, 1:42.44, 3:03.18, 5:03.26


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 28, 2017)

2x2- 5.355

(4.163), 4.911, (8.12), 5.775, 5.378

3x3- 24.75

(23.738), (45.762), 24.047, 25.569, 24.642

Pyra- 9.562

(11.438), 10.771, 9.093, (8.509), 8.822

Skewb- 13.531

14.739, (21.843), 8.998, 15.683, (10.17)


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 29, 2017)

3x3x3: 12.73, 12.52, 12.05, (12.73), (12.04) = 12.43 #consistency
3x3x3 One Handed: 17.17, (12.21), (20.42), 18.55, 16.05 = 17.26 Full out LL skip on solve 2. I have had a decent number (~15-20%) of sub-10 F2Ls so I'm really annoyed at having a meh F2L with an LL skip
Megaminx: 1:13.91, (1:10.78), 1:13.72, (1:20.18), 1:18.57 = 1:15.40
Gross. I need to clean out my megaminx and start praticing again
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 3:06.43[2:17.70], DNS, DNS = 3:06.43
That was fun


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 29, 2017)

2x2: (3.330), 4.305, (5.452), 3.694, 4.894= 4.297
3x3: (20.024), (15.567), 17.007, 15.763, 17.393= 16.721
4x4: 1:06.836, 1:05.674, 1:08.652, (57.820), (1:18.667)= 1:07.063
5x5: (2:21.840), 2:11.163, (2:07.941), 2:13.591, 2:11.142= 2:11.965


----------



## Rnewms (Nov 30, 2017)

FMC: 27 moves


Spoiler: Details



I tried this on a whim, and it wound up being my best solve ever.

Scramble: R' U' F D' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' R' F2 L' B2 F L2 U L D B2 R' U' F
Solution: D R U D F D2 L' R U R U2 R' U2 L' U' L' U2 D L U2 L' D' L U R' U R (27)

D R U D F D2 // EO-Line 6/6
L' R U R U2 // All pairs made 5/11 
R' U2 L' // F2L-2 3/14
U' L' U2 L * // F2L-1 4/18
U' R' U R // L3C 4/22

* Insert: L' D L U2 L' D' L U2 cancels 3 moves

I had to think of how to organize this around step 2. Every move seemed to do something. I'm glad I checked the end before 60 minutes because I couldn't find a good insertion anywhere else. I probably missed some other opportunities; insertions are usually my weakness.


----------



## Yoshi Cuber (Nov 30, 2017)

2x2: 3.64, (2.63), 4.60, 3.98, (5.29)= 4.07
3x3: 13.99, 13.44, 14.27, (17.07), (12.47)= 13.90
4x4: (1:19.60), 1:9.76, 1:15.10, (58.90), 1:8.63= 1:11.36
3x3 OH: (28.65), 26.18, 24.45, 26.15, (23.74)= 25.59
234 Relay: 1:22.06
Pyraminx: 5.11, 5.40, 4.94, 5.74, 4.67= 5.15
Skewb: 7.92, 6.49. 7.86, 8.73, 7.06= 7.61


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 1, 2017)

333: 17.154, 15.840, 17.496, (DNF(16.696)), (14.698) = 16.83
555: 1:47.517, (2:08.818), (1:40.855), 1:44.685, 1:47.699 = 1:46.63 // messed up parity and did L4E twice in the second solve
OH: (34.139), 28.611, 28.791, 29.933, (23.389) = 29.11
MTS: DNF(52.696), 1:12.047, (51.363), 56.732, (DNF(54.739)) = DNF // could've been a good average…


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 1, 2017)

3x3: 13.68, (14.84), 14.45, 14.42, (13.58) = 14.18


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 1, 2017)

My 4x4 average should be 1:43 instead of 1:29, It counted my DNF as my best solve, I saw this last week to.


----------



## MiaSponseller (Dec 2, 2017)

*3x3*
14.86
13.06
(10.04)
14.06
(16.49)
*13.99 Average

2x2*
6.42
6.33
(8.40)
(4.63)
7.21


----------



## muchacho (Dec 3, 2017)

*3x3*: (19.76), 19.41, (27.05), 23.07, 22.51 = *21.78
3x3OH*: (27.58), 29.52, 30.94, 32.05, (34.19) = *30.84*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Dec 3, 2017)

2x2 : 4.63, 5.57, 3.92, 5.51, 5.15 = 5.10
3x3 : 15.09, 13.73, 14.11, 12.97, 15.89 = 14.31
4x4 : 52.22, 54.12, 52.32, 55.78, 1:01.94 = 54.07
5x5 : 1:43.93, 1:35.05, 1:37.52, 1:46.94, 1:39.60 = 1:40.35
6x6 : 2:49.61, 3:06.81, 2:47.13, 2:47.58, 2:41.87 = 2:48.11
7x7 : 4:03.31, 4:11.61, 3:57.34, 3:50.34, 4:05.66 = 4:02.10
2 BLD : 46.88, 55.64, 49.53 = 46.88
3 BLD :
4 BLD
5 BLD
Multi BLD :
OH : 33.53, 35.63, 38.39, 34.71, 29.04 = 34.62
FEET :
MTS : 42.85, 41.96, 53.48, 54.09, 50.47 = 48.93
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:09.68
2-5 Relay : 2:57.40
2-6 Relay : 5:47.03
2-7 Relay : 10:18.12
Clock : 15.68, 16.44, 17.12, 13.02, 17.37 = 16.41
Megaminx : 1:31.84, 1:30.95, 1:31.20, 1:37.31, 1:32.95 = 1:32.00
Pyraminx : 5.31, 6.21, 4.25, 4.73, 5.44 = 5.16
Square-1 : 29.62, (36.25), 32.79, 29.55, (23.78) = 30.65
Skewb : 8.74, 8.71, 7.98, 8.45, 9.36 = 8.63
Kilominx : 37.37, 42.85, 37.91, 38.69, 38.09 = 38.23
Mini Guildford : 6:54.84


----------



## RWL (Dec 3, 2017)

2x2
avg of 5: 1.663

Time List:
1. 1.167 F' U F2 U R2 U' R2 U F' U' 
2. (2.245) F2 R' U2 R F' U2 F' U' 
3. 1.733 R' F U' F2 U F2 R' F R 
4. 2.089 F' U F U F' R U' 
5. (1.084) F R' F R2 U' R2 F' R'

3x3
avg of 5: 8.506

Time List:
1. (8.754) B2 L F2 R L' D R U' B D F2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 
2. 8.545 D L' F R' F' B2 U' F2 B R' B L2 B' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 
3. 8.656 U F D' R' F' B' R' F' B2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 F2 
4. 8.318 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 F U2 B2 U2 F D' R' U L B2 D2 R' B2 D' F L' 
5. (6.812) F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 L B2 R' B' R U2 F' D R' F U2 R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2017)

Cool - we have a full 6x6x6 BLD podium this week! I wonder if that has ever happened before?


----------



## Alea (Dec 4, 2017)

*5x5:* 2:13.95,(2:06.92), 2:18.36, 2:06.93, (2:23.02) =>* 2:13.08*


----------



## sqAree (Dec 5, 2017)

3x3: 12.67, (16.43), 13.15, (12.11), 14.00


----------



## Sue Doenim (Dec 5, 2017)

3x3: 22.18, (21.54), 22.07, (28.35), 22.46=22.23 avg
Solve 4 was junk, 5 could've been a lot better.
4x4: 1:58.00 avg
I lost the times, so count this if you will, if not, that's fine.
5x5: (3:42.43), (3:21.03), 3:32.52, 3:34.79, 3:21.06=3:29.45 avg
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF=DNF best
Switching to audio edges, accuracy is quite junk.
4BLD: 31:30.32, DNS, DNS=31:30.32 best
Really happy, first success. 7th try.
OH: 40.24, (33.85), 42.18, (58.13), 43.97=42.13 avg
G perms are junk.
FMC: DNF
I'm actually really pleased, I finally figured out NISS and DNFed just because I ran out of time.
SQ1: (30.31), 36.71, 49.07, (58.18), 42.43=42.73 avg


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> My 4x4 average should be 1:43 instead of 1:29, It counted my DNF as my best solve, I saw this last week to.


I'm sorry about this - I still don't have it fixed. I will try to fix it and update the database with corrections this week; in the meantime, it should be theoretically true that when Mats calculates the results, he will get this corrected.


----------



## okayama (Dec 5, 2017)

*FMC*: 29 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: R' U' F D' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' R' F2 L' B2 F L2 U L D B2 R' U' F
Solution: B2 U F' D' F U F' D R2 U R D' R U2 R' B2 R' U' D' R2 D R U R' D' R' D' R L'

Pre-scramble: R L'

Orient edges: B2 U2 + F'
1st square: R2 U R
2nd square: D'
2x2x2 block: R U2 R' B2
More 1x2x3 block: R' U' D'
All but 4 corners: R' * U R2 D'
Correction: R L'

Insert at *: R' D R U R' D' R U'
Insert at +: U' F' D' F U F' D F

Firstly I found L2 R' D' L U' R on inverse, but I couldn't find any good continuation.

I found another start:

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: F' U2 B2

All but 4 corners and 3 edges: L U F2 D U L U L2 U'

but I couldn't manage to find any decent insertions in time.
IF says optimal insertions give 26 moves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 5, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> My 4x4 average should be 1:43 instead of 1:29, It counted my DNF as my best solve, I saw this last week to.


It is counted ok in the final results here in this thread. Known error on the comp site. .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 5, 2017)

Results week 48: congratulations to the super cuber, thecubingwizard and Isaac Lai!

*2x2x2*(85)

 1.66 RWL
 1.85 gavinz
 1.90 the super cuber
 2.10 Carterk
 2.22 lejitcuber
 2.48 leomannen
 2.50 jaysammey777
 2.52 Isaac Lai
 2.60 thecubingwizard
 2.61 CubicOreo
 2.64 G2013
 2.70 Competition Cuber
 2.81 asacuber
 2.88 turtwig
 2.94 cuberkid10
 3.12 DhruvA
 3.18 Mollerz
 3.32 Ethan Horspool
 3.35 PeterH2N
 3.37 Marcus Siu
 3.39 Neel Gore
 3.48 therubikscombo
 3.49 FastCubeMaster
 3.56 AidanNoogie
 3.60 DGCubes
 3.73 sigalig
 3.74 ichcubegern
 3.79 Dream Cubing
 3.79 Tx789
 3.85 Allagos
 3.86 [email protected]
 4.03 Amir Afiq
 4.07 Yoshi Cuber
 4.08 typeman5
 4.09 MartinN13
 4.14 speedcuber71
 4.29 CBcuber86
 4.31 typo56
 4.46 Algy Cuber
 4.49 OJ Cubing
 4.53 [email protected]
 4.74 sam596
 4.85 GarethBert11
 5.10 bacyril
 5.32 ComputerGuy365
 5.34 Duncan Bannon
 5.38 Keenan Johnson
 5.43 a3533
 5.58 Aerospry
 5.72 TipsterTrickster
 5.75 26doober
 5.85 YoAkshYo
 5.86 Bogdan
 5.87 Kian
 5.91 whatshisbucket
 5.92 Moonwink Cuber
 5.93 Zafimi
 5.98 PyraMaster
 6.05 Corner Twist Cubing
 6.11 bhoffman492
 6.31 obelisk477
 6.38 Moreno van Rooijen
 6.45 E-Cuber
 6.65 CubeStack_Official
 6.72 CornerCutter
 7.05 Lewis
 7.23 Jami Viljanen
 7.23 Bubbagrub
 7.50 theos
 7.56 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.92 Mike Hughey
 7.98 xander3
 8.31 Irfzwan
 8.43 CubingRF
 8.70 SuperCuberYT
 10.11 WillyTheWizard
 11.43 Jacck
 11.46 [email protected]
 11.73 Deadly chicken
 12.14 Yasa Zaheen
 13.32 FireCuber
 14.61 lewson
 14.77 DumplingMaster
 15.06 Bart Van Eynde
 19.55 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(108)

 8.16 lejitcuber
 8.50 RWL
 8.88 cuberkid10
 8.97 FastCubeMaster
 9.27 SirAD
 9.30 jaysammey777
 9.36 Isaac Lai
 9.44 Ethan Horspool
 9.46 Carterk
 9.48 therubikscombo
 9.61 G2013
 9.68 PeterH2N
 9.75 JustinTimeCuber
 9.93 speedcuber71
 10.10 the super cuber
 10.55 asacuber
 10.60 thecubingwizard
 10.67 AriIsSleeping
 10.71 Dream Cubing
 10.77 Atharv Goel
 10.93 typeman5
 11.05 ichcubegern
 11.43 [email protected]
 11.45 Mollerz
 11.59 sigalig
 11.63 Competition Cuber
 11.74 AidanNoogie
 12.09 Keenan Johnson
 12.14 Neel Gore
 12.14 Yasa Zaheen
 12.43 GenTheThief
  12.46 DGCubes
 12.51 turtwig
 12.70 typo56
 12.88 obelisk477
 13.02 CubicOreo
 13.10 Keroma12
 13.23 DhruvA
 13.27 sqAree
 13.28 sam596
 13.37 Amir Afiq
 13.41 Zafimi
 13.41 ican97
 13.54 YoAkshYo
 13.62 Kian
 13.66 Allagos
 13.90 Yoshi Cuber
 13.99 CubeStack_Official
 14.00 Tx789
 14.17 [email protected]
 14.18 greentgoatgal
 14.31 bacyril
 14.33 E-Cuber
 14.58 leomannen
 14.66 Marcus Siu
 14.67 OJ Cubing
 14.94 gavinz
 15.13 Corner Twist Cubing
 15.67 YY
 15.84 ComputerGuy365
 15.96 Moonwink Cuber
 16.10 CornerCutter
 16.11 Aerospry
 16.30 T1_M0
 16.72 CBcuber86
 16.83 xyzzy
 17.01 GarethBert11
 17.58 whatshisbucket
 18.00 a3533
 18.68 26doober
 18.75 Bogdan
 19.24 PyraMaster
 19.37 bhoffman492
 19.58 Mikael weiss
 19.77 Jami Viljanen
 20.16 DumplingMaster
 20.21 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.43 Algy Cuber
 20.48 Moreno van Rooijen
 21.10 Mike Hughey
 21.78 muchacho
 22.19 theos
 22.24 Sue Doenim
 23.21 TipsterTrickster
 24.03 Lewis
 24.59 MartinN13
 24.68 Bubbagrub
 24.75 Duncan Bannon
 26.05 CubingRF
 26.28 addyk747
 26.43 One Wheel
 30.34 FIREFOX229
 31.07 Luke Messer
 31.29 Prashant Saran
 33.22 Bart Van Eynde
 33.68 Jacck
 34.08 MatsBergsten
 34.17 SuperCuberYT
 36.63 WillyTheWizard
 37.62 Ecuasamurai
 38.04 Luka
 38.65 FireCuber
 53.77 [email protected]
 55.91 ljackstar
 56.42 Aryan Mullick
 56.44 dnguyen2204
 1:01.66 avoirpaspeur
 1:26.15 Deadly chicken
*4x4x4*(60)

 32.73 cuberkid10
 32.84 lejitcuber
 36.60 thecubingwizard
 38.42 Isaac Lai
 39.17 PeterH2N
 39.49 speedcuber71
 39.98 Dream Cubing
 40.12 FastCubeMaster
 40.62 G2013
 42.74 the super cuber
 43.29 Mollerz
 44.19 DGCubes
 46.09 Carterk
 46.60 typo56
 46.63 AidanNoogie
 48.10 Ethan Horspool
 49.44 sigalig
 50.05 Keenan Johnson
 50.64 Competition Cuber
 52.18 [email protected]
 54.07 bacyril
 54.56 Keroma12
 54.82 YY
 54.90 Zafimi
 55.82 Marcus Siu
 55.93 ComputerGuy365
 56.88 typeman5
 57.22 Neel Gore
 57.31 therubikscombo
 59.24 T1_M0
 1:00.28 CornerCutter
 1:00.62 OJ Cubing
 1:01.65 obelisk477
 1:02.21 Allagos
 1:02.92 Tx789
 1:03.34 Corner Twist Cubing
 1:03.41 [email protected]
 1:07.05 CBcuber86
 1:07.20 GarethBert11
 1:09.30 Yasa Zaheen
 1:09.94 sam596
 1:11.16 Yoshi Cuber
 1:17.80 Bogdan
 1:20.78 gavinz
 1:22.35 E-Cuber
 1:29.33 Mike Hughey
 1:31.84 Algy Cuber
 1:33.48 Bubbagrub
 1:36.98 26doober
 1:37.21 Moonwink Cuber
 1:42.17 PyraMaster
 1:42.55 Mikael weiss
 1:43.70 TipsterTrickster
 1:43.93 Lewis
 1:49.43 theos
 1:58.00 Sue Doenim
 1:58.35 Jacck
 2:09.90 MatsBergsten
24:44.14 Deadly chicken
 DNF Jami Viljanen
*5x5x5*(46)

 1:04.16 cuberkid10
 1:09.72 Dream Cubing
 1:11.97 thecubingwizard
 1:15.66 Isaac Lai
 1:16.35 the super cuber
 1:22.02 PeterH2N
 1:22.89 speedcuber71
 1:25.33 Keroma12
 1:26.92 G2013
 1:30.42 Carterk
 1:33.85 sigalig
 1:34.10 AidanNoogie
 1:34.21 Mollerz
 1:35.37 DhruvA
 1:36.11 DGCubes
 1:39.76 Ethan Horspool
 1:40.35 bacyril
 1:41.14 typo56
 1:42.03 Zafimi
 1:44.56 [email protected]
 1:45.03 Competition Cuber
 1:46.63 xyzzy
 1:50.01 Neel Gore
 1:51.84 Marcus Siu
 1:53.18 YY
 1:56.03 Keenan Johnson
 1:59.11 typeman5
 2:00.48 Tx789
 2:02.93 Allagos
 2:04.96 OJ Cubing
 2:09.51 therubikscombo
 2:11.96 CBcuber86
 2:13.08 Alea
 2:15.57 ComputerGuy365
 2:20.21 Corner Twist Cubing
 2:22.09 Bogdan
 2:32.87 CornerCutter
 2:33.91 Mike Hughey
 3:10.45 gavinz
 3:21.04 26doober
 3:29.46 Sue Doenim
 3:38.92 MatsBergsten
 3:43.85 theos
 3:59.93 Mikael weiss
 5:17.60 Jami Viljanen
 DNF T1_M0
*6x6x6*(22)

 2:03.08 Dream Cubing
 2:21.75 Mollerz
 2:32.73 cuberkid10
 2:37.16 thecubingwizard
 2:47.21 Isaac Lai
 2:48.11 bacyril
 2:55.06 sigalig
 4:02.76 typo56
 4:04.71 Marcus Siu
 4:26.49 T1_M0
 4:41.34 Keenan Johnson
 4:45.78 Bogdan
 4:49.73 One Wheel
 5:14.05 Mike Hughey
 5:22.36 OJ Cubing
 6:14.95 Aerospry
 7:07.17 theos
 7:19.37 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*7x7x7*(13)

 2:29.38 Dream Cubing
 3:57.84 Mollerz
 4:02.10 bacyril
 4:03.38 thecubingwizard
 4:21.47 sigalig
 5:26.71 typo56
 6:30.70 Marcus Siu
 7:13.95 Mike Hughey
 7:28.80 Bogdan
 7:37.48 Jacck
 DNF Zafimi
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(72)

 14.01 lejitcuber
 16.84 Dream Cubing
 17.26 GenTheThief
 17.28 Isaac Lai
 17.41 Carterk
 17.44 cuberkid10
 17.61 the super cuber
 18.18 YoAkshYo
 18.19 ichcubegern
 18.34 FastCubeMaster
 18.62 CubicOreo
 19.13 Mollerz
 19.24 thecubingwizard
 19.33 SirAD
 19.34 turtwig
 19.45 typeman5
 19.68 Neel Gore
 19.80 asacuber
 20.40 typo56
 20.98 YY
 22.02 Ethan Horspool
 22.62 therubikscombo
 22.88 Keroma12
 23.26 G2013
 23.30 DGCubes
 23.47 [email protected]
 24.80 speedcuber71
 25.14 sigalig
 25.59 Yoshi Cuber
 25.75 leomannen
 28.52 Zafimi
 28.59 AidanNoogie
 28.85 Marcus Siu
 29.11 xyzzy
 29.24 a3533
 30.44 Allagos
 30.84 muchacho
 31.36 ComputerGuy365
 32.31 Tx789
 33.28 Bogdan
 33.32 Algy Cuber
 33.84 Corner Twist Cubing
 34.62 bacyril
 35.56 Keenan Johnson
 36.89 Aerospry
 37.41 Moreno van Rooijen
 37.59 OJ Cubing
 38.03 sam596
 39.24 Yasa Zaheen
 40.24 CornerCutter
 40.80 gavinz
 41.07 Amir Afiq
 41.45 Mikael weiss
 42.13 Sue Doenim
 45.04 Mike Hughey
 46.28 [email protected]
 46.75 26doober
 46.77 Bubbagrub
 49.10 TipsterTrickster
 50.46 E-Cuber
 50.71 GarethBert11
 50.85 Jami Viljanen
 57.47 Jacck
 59.23 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:08.27 Lewis
 1:12.08 addyk747
 1:14.02 PyraMaster
 1:21.43 Ecuasamurai
 1:38.40 WillyTheWizard
 1:57.37 SuperCuberYT
 7:15.45 MatsBergsten
 DNF Bart Van Eynde
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 1:25.51 Bubbagrub
 1:27.31 Tx789
 1:56.45 Marcus Siu
 2:16.34 the super cuber
 2:44.11 Zafimi
 2:56.37 sigalig
 3:04.37 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(40)

 5.85 Mollerz
 5.91 leomannen
 5.96 lejitcuber
 6.56 gavinz
 7.38 ichcubegern
 8.90 G2013
 9.04 Carterk
 9.09 Isaac Lai
 9.36 turtwig
 9.86 asacuber
 10.60 Moonwink Cuber
 11.23 thecubingwizard
 11.61 Competition Cuber
 12.61 the super cuber
 12.78 jaysammey777
 15.66 sigalig
 16.95 Mike Hughey
 17.06 OJ Cubing
 17.34 Dream Cubing
 18.31 Killernerd24
 20.36 speedcuber71
 21.05 MatsBergsten
 22.81 FastCubeMaster
 23.34 Deri Nata Wijaya
 28.00 Keenan Johnson
 28.40 Marcus Siu
 31.63 typo56
 36.25 DGCubes
 39.30 cuberkid10
 39.43 Allagos
 46.88 bacyril
 48.80 whatshisbucket
 51.16 Bogdan
 58.47 Bubbagrub
 59.49 CornerCutter
 1:03.27 26doober
 1:06.45 Jacck
 1:26.76 TipsterTrickster
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF Tx789
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(33)

 26.86 the super cuber
 27.20 sigalig
 28.82 G2013
 30.53 Neel Gore
 32.35 YY
 33.76 ican97
 39.06 pinser2
 45.86 speedcuber71
 55.18 Carterk
 1:13.56 typo56
 1:14.14 Killernerd24
 1:15.11 FastCubeMaster
 1:15.30 Keenan Johnson
 1:18.48 MatsBergsten
 1:20.46 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:22.84 DGCubes
 1:29.25 Mike Hughey
 1:57.10 YoAkshYo
 2:01.91 thecubingwizard
 2:24.22 Isaac Lai
 3:06.43 GenTheThief
 3:34.43 Bogdan
 3:41.71 Jacck
 4:01.03 Tx789
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF whatshisbucket
 DNF RyuKagamine
 DNF 26doober
 DNF Bubbagrub
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF sam596
 DNF Sue Doenim
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(14)

 2:26.36 the super cuber
 3:31.50 YY
 3:35.93 sigalig
 3:58.13 Killernerd24
 6:03.47 Mike Hughey
 6:20.31 Mollerz
 6:43.65 MatsBergsten
 9:25.80 Jacck
 9:34.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
11:45.80 typo56
20:13.00 FastCubeMaster
31:30.32 Sue Doenim
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF G2013
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(11)

 7:08.45 YY
14:01.61 Mike Hughey
14:30.00 mark49152
19:34.22 Jacck
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF G2013
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(5)

21:14.27 sigalig
29:47.15 Mike Hughey
32:46.57 MatsBergsten
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(4)

43:49.81 Killernerd24
 DNF sigalig
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

34/36 (57:45)  sigalig
40/50 (58:42)  the super cuber
15/15 (58:02)  Deri Nata Wijaya
11/15 (57:20)  OJ Cubing
9/12 (56:29)  MatsBergsten
4/4 (13:53)  typo56
6/8 (50:15)  FastCubeMaster
4/5 (27:23)  Jacck
2/2 ( 7:16)  Mike Hughey
2/2 (12:15)  Bogdan
 DNF 26doober
 DNF Bubbagrub
*3x3 Match the scramble*(25)

 35.05 G2013
 36.48 the super cuber
 48.93 bacyril
 49.39 sigalig
 52.40 thecubingwizard
 54.51 T1_M0
 1:09.01 Carterk
 1:10.05 Isaac Lai
 1:10.29 Mike Hughey
 1:20.12 Bogdan
 1:21.25 OJ Cubing
 1:23.44 Keenan Johnson
 1:25.38 speedcuber71
 1:59.32 therubikscombo
 2:02.82 CornerCutter
 2:09.40 Zafimi
 2:12.83 [email protected]
 2:24.40 MatsBergsten
 2:37.31 Competition Cuber
 3:00.43 Marcus Siu
 3:18.32 theos
 DNF typo56
 DNF SuperCuberYT
 DNF YY
 DNF xyzzy
*2-3-4 Relay*(41)

 47.59 lejitcuber
 47.79 speedcuber71
 48.96 cuberkid10
 53.00 the super cuber
 53.86 thecubingwizard
 55.10 Isaac Lai
 55.80 Mollerz
 56.65 FastCubeMaster
 1:00.82 G2013
 1:02.41 DGCubes
 1:02.58 typo56
 1:02.80 Dream Cubing
 1:07.09 sigalig
 1:09.68 bacyril
 1:10.04 Ethan Horspool
 1:12.43 Keenan Johnson
 1:13.27 AidanNoogie
 1:16.11 Marcus Siu
 1:16.24 Competition Cuber
 1:22.06 Yoshi Cuber
 1:24.94 Zafimi
 1:25.81 Allagos
 1:27.66 OJ Cubing
 1:28.71 GarethBert11
 1:29.37 obelisk477
 1:32.00 CornerCutter
 1:33.96 gavinz
 1:37.43 Tx789
 1:39.19 Bogdan
 1:51.19 Algy Cuber
 1:56.24 E-Cuber
 1:56.94 PyraMaster
 2:05.61 26doober
 2:05.81 Moonwink Cuber
 2:06.31 TipsterTrickster
 2:13.24 theos
 2:16.27 Lewis
 2:18.40 Mike Hughey
 2:28.44 Jacck
 3:25.13 MatsBergsten
 5:14.19 WillyTheWizard
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(29)

 1:59.32 the super cuber
 2:06.02 cuberkid10
 2:11.70 Isaac Lai
 2:18.56 FastCubeMaster
 2:20.75 thecubingwizard
 2:22.57 Mollerz
 2:28.79 DGCubes
 2:29.14 G2013
 2:45.62 typo56
 2:47.48 sigalig
 2:57.40 bacyril
 2:58.32 Zafimi
 2:59.54 Ethan Horspool
 3:04.86 Marcus Siu
 3:19.78 Competition Cuber
 3:45.18 OJ Cubing
 3:51.50 Allagos
 4:10.31 CornerCutter
 4:17.88 Bogdan
 4:44.29 Mike Hughey
 4:51.06 theos
 4:56.29 Lewis
 5:19.80 gavinz
 5:29.99 TipsterTrickster
 5:51.78 26doober
 6:27.98 Moonwink Cuber
 7:20.50 Jacck
 7:40.69 PyraMaster
 7:58.51 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)

 4:36.78 Isaac Lai
 4:48.89 cuberkid10
 4:49.60 thecubingwizard
 5:31.94 sigalig
 5:33.11 Mollerz
 5:47.03 bacyril
 6:40.25 typo56
 7:36.16 Marcus Siu
 8:31.27 Bogdan
 9:33.56 Mike Hughey
10:30.63 One Wheel
10:53.15 Jacck
13:09.66 26doober
13:35.49 theos
14:54.47 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(8)

 9:38.55 sigalig
10:13.19 Mollerz
10:18.12 bacyril
11:59.12 typo56
14:25.25 Marcus Siu
14:54.35 Kian
16:07.88 Bogdan
18:14.03 Mike Hughey
*MiniGuildford*(12)

 4:11.47 cuberkid10
 5:17.87 Mollerz
 5:33.26 the super cuber
 6:54.84 bacyril
 6:54.94 sigalig
 7:57.74 OJ Cubing
 8:15.84 gavinz
 8:37.52 sam596
 9:39.99 CornerCutter
10:44.23 Lewis
11:33.65 Mike Hughey
12:36.05 Jacck
*Kilominx*(11)

 23.64 bhoffman492
 29.24 DGCubes
 38.23 bacyril
 45.98 Tx789
 47.55 Lewis
 47.68 the super cuber
 48.79 Zafimi
 1:03.07 sigalig
 1:05.01 CornerCutter
 1:08.36 PyraMaster
 1:20.64 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(60)

 2.92 lejitcuber
 3.76 Carterk
 4.53 CubicOreo
 4.55 Isaac Lai
 4.99 asacuber
 5.28 typo56
 5.33 Marcus Siu
 5.44 cuberkid10
 5.54 bhoffman492
 5.55 thecubingwizard
 5.55 jaysammey777
 5.85 Amir Afiq
 5.96 Competition Cuber
 6.04 DhruvA
 6.14 DGCubes
 6.46 sam596
 6.50 ichcubegern
 6.51 therubikscombo
 6.76 Mollerz
 6.86 MartinN13
 6.96 Tx789
 7.51 [email protected]
 7.51 TipsterTrickster
 7.61 Yoshi Cuber
 7.80 the super cuber
 8.19 Allagos
 8.20 Corner Twist Cubing
 8.32 whatshisbucket
 8.44 CornerCutter
 8.46 E-Cuber
 8.63 Bubbagrub
 8.63 bacyril
 8.77 speedcuber71
 9.33 FastCubeMaster
 9.45 Keenan Johnson
 9.53 YY
 9.62 PyraMaster
 9.71 gavinz
 9.75 T1_M0
 10.05 Mikael weiss
 10.43 turtwig
 10.80 Bogdan
 11.09 Algy Cuber
 11.56 GarethBert11
 11.75 OJ Cubing
 12.85 theos
 13.24 G2013
 13.28 Jami Viljanen
 13.53 Duncan Bannon
 14.30 Zafimi
 14.68 Moreno van Rooijen
 14.84 Lewis
 16.77 sigalig
 18.56 Jacck
 18.80 26doober
 19.37 typeman5
 19.98 Mike Hughey
 20.50 SuperCuberYT
 24.10 MatsBergsten
 1:01.18 Deadly chicken
*Clock*(23)

 6.55 Mollerz
 6.65 jaysammey777
 6.98 sam596
 9.59 T1_M0
 10.63 lejitcuber
 10.77 cuberkid10
 12.46 G2013
 12.93 MartinN13
 14.05 OJ Cubing
 14.47 [email protected]
 14.67 the super cuber
 16.41 bacyril
 16.77 Tx789
 17.29 YY
 18.74 TipsterTrickster
 19.59 Mike Hughey
 20.37 thecubingwizard
 21.76 sigalig
 22.34 gavinz
 23.04 Zafimi
 23.46 Lewis
 33.58 CornerCutter
 33.93 DhruvA
*Pyraminx*(59)

 2.86 DGCubes
 3.11 lejitcuber
 3.75 [email protected]
 3.97 CubicOreo
 4.07 the super cuber
 4.18 thecubingwizard
 4.21 CornerCutter
 4.24 Isaac Lai
 4.27 FastCubeMaster
 4.28 T1_M0
 4.51 typo56
 4.70 Competition Cuber
 5.15 MartinN13
 5.15 Yoshi Cuber
 5.16 bacyril
 5.30 cuberkid10
 5.45 addyk747
 5.62 ichcubegern
 5.64 E-Cuber
 5.71 therubikscombo
 5.86 DhruvA
 6.25 G2013
 6.47 Lewis
 6.85 GarethBert11
 7.03 Keenan Johnson
 7.07 Tx789
 7.12 Mollerz
 7.23 Amir Afiq
 7.30 YoAkshYo
 7.47 Algy Cuber
 7.75 Marcus Siu
 8.13 Aryan Mullick
 8.13 Zafimi
 8.20 TipsterTrickster
 8.28 whatshisbucket
 8.46 Corner Twist Cubing
 8.52 Moonwink Cuber
 8.65 Jami Viljanen
 8.84 YY
 9.03 Allagos
 9.56 Duncan Bannon
 10.14 PyraMaster
 10.40 sigalig
 10.75 typeman5
 10.82 FireCuber
 10.91 Moreno van Rooijen
 11.71 gavinz
 13.00 26doober
 14.28 theos
 14.55 Mike Hughey
 14.63 OJ Cubing
 14.85 Jacck
 15.18 SuperCuberYT
 18.49 WillyTheWizard
 18.64 Bubbagrub
 23.13 Mikael weiss
 29.23 Deadly chicken
 39.17 MatsBergsten
 1:04.47 [email protected]
*Megaminx*(25)

 51.57 Isaac Lai
 1:00.08 thecubingwizard
 1:05.04 cuberkid10
 1:09.18 Dream Cubing
 1:15.40 GenTheThief
 1:25.01 typo56
 1:27.40 AidanNoogie
 1:32.00 bacyril
 1:33.26 the super cuber
 1:35.00 Mollerz
 1:36.66 Zafimi
 1:43.55 Tx789
 1:52.11 G2013
 2:02.06 sigalig
 2:08.81 Bogdan
 2:17.23 Marcus Siu
 2:17.84 Lewis
 2:22.44 gavinz
 2:24.25 T1_M0
 2:25.90 Keenan Johnson
 2:35.10 OJ Cubing
 2:48.86 CornerCutter
 3:01.58 Mike Hughey
 4:07.15 26doober
 5:23.57 Mikael weiss
*Square-1*(43)

 9.55 Carterk
 11.74 lejitcuber
 12.09 thecubingwizard
 13.03 Isaac Lai
 13.17 Marcus Siu
 13.18 speedcuber71
 13.34 therubikscombo
 13.86 cuberkid10
 15.87 ichcubegern
 19.61 sigalig
 19.83 the super cuber
 20.15 Mollerz
 20.35 Competition Cuber
 20.77 Tx789
 21.54 DGCubes
 22.33 typo56
 23.03 [email protected]
 23.21 Dream Cubing
 27.55 T1_M0
 29.26 G2013
 29.80 FastCubeMaster
 30.65 bacyril
 33.53 Corner Twist Cubing
 33.83 asacuber
 34.51 TipsterTrickster
 35.00 DhruvA
 35.19 AidanNoogie
 37.27 MartinN13
 42.21 Bubbagrub
 42.50 whatshisbucket
 42.74 Sue Doenim
 42.91 OJ Cubing
 46.19 Algy Cuber
 47.83 Mike Hughey
 47.88 Bogdan
 51.25 26doober
 55.60 Lewis
 55.70 CornerCutter
 57.69 RyuKagamine
 57.88 Allagos
 1:12.93 Jacck
 DNF Moreno van Rooijen
 DNF Neel Gore
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(18)

26 jaysammey777
27 Rnewms
29 Jacck
29 okayama
30 Bubbagrub
33 DGCubes
33 siva.shanmukh
34 sigalig
34 theos
34 Mike Hughey
35 Bogdan
37 Killernerd24
43 Algy Cuber
51 26doober
54 CornerCutter
58 Jami Viljanen
71 PyraMaster
DNF  Sue Doenim

*Contest results*

794 the super cuber
747 thecubingwizard
745 Isaac Lai
745 sigalig
712 cuberkid10
693 Mollerz
643 typo56
635 G2013
607 lejitcuber
566 FastCubeMaster
565 DGCubes
555 Carterk
540 bacyril
519 Marcus Siu
500 speedcuber71
499 Dream Cubing
460 Competition Cuber
423 therubikscombo
419 Keenan Johnson
418 Mike Hughey
418 OJ Cubing
415 Tx789
403 [email protected]
394 ichcubegern
368 Zafimi
364 Ethan Horspool
359 Bogdan
355 AidanNoogie
347 asacuber
345 CornerCutter
339 Allagos
338 gavinz
337 CubicOreo
331 YY
322 jaysammey777
319 Neel Gore
302 Yoshi Cuber
298 DhruvA
293 typeman5
275 PeterH2N
273 turtwig
269 T1_M0
250 sam596
250 Corner Twist Cubing
240 MatsBergsten
236 Jacck
236 Amir Afiq
233 Algy Cuber
231 leomannen
230 YoAkshYo
228 26doober
224 TipsterTrickster
217 Keroma12
209 E-Cuber
208 MartinN13
208 GarethBert11
201 GenTheThief
198 ComputerGuy365
197 RWL
191 Bubbagrub
184 Lewis
178 Deri Nata Wijaya
176 whatshisbucket
175 Moonwink Cuber
172 PyraMaster
170 SirAD
165 theos
155 obelisk477
148 Jami Viljanen
145 CBcuber86
144 Yasa Zaheen
143 [email protected]
141 Killernerd24
133 bhoffman492
133 Aerospry
125 a3533
124 xyzzy
122 Moreno van Rooijen
120 Sue Doenim
116 Mikael weiss
109 Kian
105 ican97
100 Duncan Bannon
99 JustinTimeCuber
94 AriIsSleeping
92 Atharv Goel
88 CubeStack_Official
78 addyk747
73 sqAree
71 muchacho
67 [email protected]
61 greentgoatgal
52 SuperCuberYT
46 One Wheel
44 WillyTheWizard
41 DumplingMaster
37 CubingRF
37 Aryan Mullick
35 pinser2
34 FireCuber
27 Rnewms
26 okayama
26 Bart Van Eynde
26 Deadly chicken
23 siva.shanmukh
23 mark49152
21 Ecuasamurai
20 FIREFOX229
19 Alea
19 Luke Messer
18 Prashant Saran
16 xander3
15 Irfzwan
15 RyuKagamine
11 Luka
8 ljackstar
6 dnguyen2204
6 lewson
5 avoirpaspeur


----------



## gavinz (Dec 5, 2017)

So sad I came 2nd in 2x2


----------



## CubicOreo (Dec 5, 2017)

Cool I podiumed in skewb


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 5, 2017)

OK, lottery time for the Cubicle Gift Card.
119 competitors: we let the dog bark a random number of times between 1 and 119 .
He barks a full deck of cards, i.e. 52! Who then came in that spot: *TipsterTrickster!!*

Congratulations!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 5, 2017)

YAY I won!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 7, 2017)

Ayyy 4th in 3x3 with 108 competitors!

Also 4th in 2-5


----------



## Dhruva Shaw (May 4, 2018)

2x2x2 :- 7.07, 6.90, 8.24, (9.71), (6.71)
3x3x3 :- 24.60) ,23.52 ,21.90 ,(16.35) ,23.61


----------



## gavinz (May 4, 2018)

Dhruva Shaw said:


> 2x2x2 :- 7.07, 6.90, 8.24, (9.71), (6.71)
> 3x3x3 :- 24.60) ,23.52 ,21.90 ,(16.35) ,23.61


The competition isn't running anymore. It ended a few months ago. The current weekly competition is the 2018-18 stickied on the top of the "Forum Competition" page. Alternatively, you can go to speedsolving.com/competitions my creating an account and entering there.

Haha I was thought "wtf, why was there a reply to this" when I read an email and someone tried entering lmao


----------



## CubingRF (May 6, 2018)

same


----------



## Dhruva Shaw (May 16, 2018)

Than


gavinz said:


> The competition isn't running anymore. It ended a few months ago. The current weekly competition is the 2018-18 stickied on the top of the "Forum Competition" page. Alternatively, you can go to speedsolving.com/competitions my creating an account and entering there.
> 
> Haha I was thought "wtf, why was there a reply to this" when I read an email and someone tried entering lmao


thanks


----------

